# Riding Boots for Athletically-Calfed Ladies



## Vixen Van Debz (23 February 2011)

As a real woman with curves and all, and given that I exercise as well as horse ride I have 18 inch calves which I consider fairly normal but it is rather clear that even wide-calfed boot makers consider this so humongous they don't go up that far. I also have a wide foot and short legs which fewer brands cater for than I'd hoped! I'm considering investing in a pair of Fuller Fillies Field or Show Boots (£150 for short and Xwide boots), risking it with a pair of wide legged but cheap Dublins, or for the first time in my life going for jodphur boot and gaitors/chaps. I'm a bit hesitant about chaps as I like the protected feel of a riding boot - a bit like a biker wearing leathers, I rather feel they'd hold my legs together if something ontoward happened! 

So, to you fellow ladies with fuller, athletic, perfectly normal calfs that are drastically undercatered are, what do you go for - long boots or chaps/gaitors? And what makes do you prefer? I'd also be particularly interested in hearing how well FF boots last i.e. are they worth the money?

Thanks in advance and homemade lakeland lemon cake to you all!


----------



## Piccy (23 February 2011)

I wear Mountain Horse Hight Rider 2 Boots 
http://www.ingatestonesaddlery.co.u...orse-Mountain-High-Rider-Ii-Black-100597.Aspx

Hope it is ok to post the link, not the lowest in price but the most comfy boots ive ever had, I have one pair in black for shows etc and a Brown pair for around the yard, and them come in various fittings


----------



## blood_magik (23 February 2011)

fuller fillies boots are good but good luck trying to find them in stock.
i also have 18" calfs and i got a pair of equitector boots for shows. i used the fuller fillies ones for around the yard (i had to get the seams redone as the zips came away from the boot)


----------



## Applejuice (23 February 2011)

I ride in jods and chaps purely because I can't find any boots to fit. I bought my chaps from a website called just chaps, you need to give them a ring because the sizes aren't always true but they'll measure a pair for you so you know they'll fit. I'm quite short (5.5) and wear the XXXL in the suede. I also have 18" calves.  I was going to buy fuller fillies boots but can I find them in stock? can i buggery!!

Piccy - what size calf are you then? I've looked previously at MH boots and they just don't appear to go up to my calf size with my shoe size, I have size 6 feet. Do they stretch loads? I'd be frightened of busting a zip! Sorry Vixen for hijacking your thread but i have this problem too, I do a lot of sport as well and would really love some long boots x


----------



## bordermare (23 February 2011)

Another vote for mountain horse!


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (23 February 2011)

Yeah, I've come across the stock problem already Blood-Majik, but if they're going to be comfortable and long-lasting then they're maybe worth the 3 month wait or so. I nearly cry anytime I have to put my current boots on - they're killing my heels, as well as taking 5 mins to get my right boot on. I don't know why that calf's the bigger of the two! The Equitector's are out of my budget unforunately.

Thanks Piccy. I've come to the conclusion anyway that getting boots that really fit me will cost at least £150 anyways, so was pleasantly surprised opening that link up! I'd like to know what size calves you are too, cos it says 38cm or something on the size chart but mine are 44 and would like to know if they stretch that much? (And that's before joddies actually, so would probably need an extra 1cm or 2).

Applejuice - hijack away! I want to know more too!


----------



## blood_magik (23 February 2011)

i ordered my ff boots in july and they arrived in december


----------



## brighthair (23 February 2011)

I wear Tredstep gaiters which are v v supportive - or maybe I just got a rogue pair!
I've been riding in them for a fair few months, and they have creased slightly, but still feel really firm. I wear them with ariat zip boots


----------



## Applejuice (23 February 2011)

Bordermare - what size calf are you?  Sorry, not being rude, it's just that loads of people vote for MH boots but never usually say their calf sizes


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (23 February 2011)

blood_magik said:



			i ordered my ff boots in july and they arrived in december 

Click to expand...

 I can't imagine how many boot-induced tears of discomfort I may have shed with that kind of wait!  Grr - why is the demand so much greater than supply? 

Boot makers would clearly make a killing if they made boots for truly fuller calves, giving that riding itself increases calf size and tone! Clearly I should enter the trade, make us all happy and earn a fortune... lol!


----------



## dibbin (23 February 2011)

I've got 17.5" calves, and I found these fitted - and I've got the regular calf ones!

Only problem is, I don't know if Dublin are still making them, but their boots might be worth a try? Except the River ones, I can barely get them past my ankles!


----------



## Applejuice (23 February 2011)

Vixen, I had the FF ones on order several times and just sacked it off as a bad idea in the end, the Equitector ones are totally out of my budget too which is why I'm like a dog with a bone on the MH ones, I really want some 

Ooh they're nice Dibbin, crikey I'm so fickle, the first hint of a boot that might fit and I'm off


----------



## blood_magik (23 February 2011)

i ended up buying a pair of ff chaps for everyday riding and i bought a pair of gaiters from equitector for shows while i was waiting for my boots.

tbh i guess it really depends on your budget - i paid £170 +pp for my ff boots and i got my equitectors for £210 (they were delivered 2 days later) so i guess it also depends on how long your willing to wait. must say, equitector have great customer service - i emailled about a pair of gaiters and they were on the phone 2 hours later going over sizing with me.

applejuice - i had a pair of MH high riders in size 7 short/wide and i now cant get them on  my calfs are 18' with jodhs and socks on. i paid £90 for height-adjustable gaiters from equitector - dont know if they would be any use to you


----------



## bordermare (23 February 2011)

Applejuice said:



			Bordermare - what size calf are you?  Sorry, not being rude, it's just that loads of people vote for MH boots but never usually say their calf sizes 

Click to expand...


16 inches and I find that the wide fitting in mountain horse is fine for me. Can't get the zips done up with the standard width.


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (23 February 2011)

Dibbin, I've never even considered a pair of boots that weren't traditional black but they are equisite! I'm not a fan of the river boot style anyhow, but thanks for the heads up. The wide fitting of those tall boots on paper doesn't fit me... but if the normal ones fit you then surely the wide ones would fit me?  Oh I'm so tempted... must just check the returns policy of the place I found them in stock! But will they rub the back of my knee as they don't seem to do a shorter length?  Hmm... for the cost of postage to return them, I'm very willing to find out!

Applejuice, you seem to be on my wavelength completely! I'm a bit impatient about the FFs, don't want to stretch to the Equi ones and need to know more about MH. I'm now really drawn to the Dublin longs too! Oh for the love of comfort and value for money...


----------



## Cavalier (23 February 2011)

If you are just looking for nice everyday boots rather than something for competitions I love my Tuffa Suffolk boots. They are so comfortable and I think they look really smart too. I have cob legs and the wide fitting ones are almost too loose for me. The other boots I had that were good were the Mountain Horse Rimfrost ones. I didn't even need the wide fitting with those.


----------



## Happy Hunter (23 February 2011)

I am currently wearing my Mark Todd fleece lined ones - Im dreading summer as these will bake my feet and I will have to go back to my suede chaps - Rubbish!!!

For 'Posh' i have a pair of close contact Ariat chaps with Ariat boots.

a nice pair of summer boots are on the shopping list for Badminton!


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (23 February 2011)

Cheers Cavalier. Yes, it's just a pair of general riding boots I'm after. I only do minor unaffiliated comps for which I don't need to be in 'uniform', so anything goes. I'll probably only ever do proper shows when I've my own horse, and I presume when I've enough money for that then I'll have enough for the wardrobe too! lol. They sound really comfy actually, and don't appear to be as tall as most standard boots which is a plus for me.


----------



## dibbin (23 February 2011)

They rub a bit initially, how long are your legs? I *think* you can get them in black, my friend has a pair, although I don't know if you can still get them. I always wanted black boots as well, but I love my brown ones  just need to get one of them re-zipped.


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (23 February 2011)

Measuring tape says I need 16inch boots which is about 42cm. However, my current boots are standard length as far as I know and I've not had a problem. I really like the colour of them, I'd just never considered it before! Have you had good wear of them Dibbin before that zip's needed replacing? I'm looking forward to owning a zipped boot that I'm not fighting to get in and out of, and don't mind paying for any repairs to them every so often.


----------



## dibbin (23 February 2011)

Yup, I'd had them a while when it broke. Once the leather's softened a bit they're VERY comfy


----------



## Applejuice (23 February 2011)

Gah, had to go back to work  

Blood Magik - thanks for that insight on the MH boots, I think I'll hold off on those for now then in the hope that my calves shrink, maybe I can wrap them in cling film and make them sweat?!

Thanks Bordermare, much appreciated, if you can't get the zips up on standard width ones I'm well and well and truly bugger with the wider ones 

Vixen - Wanna go into business,.....?


----------



## Django Pony (23 February 2011)

I have 17-18 inch calves, and I wear Toggi Calgary's in Wide fitting. Very comfy. Highly recommended for everyday. I've asked for a pair of FF Show Boots for my birthday for a smarter pair. x


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (23 February 2011)

Thanks Dibs!

Another good looking pair of boots at a fair price - cheers JustJasper!

Looks like I'd make a killing with more comprehensively sized boots, doesn't it Applejuice?! lol.


----------



## hunting mad (23 February 2011)

Another one for the mountain horse range...
I have had the rimfrost,and now have got the high rider(i think)
I have a very large calf width,as i have to wear a plastic splint from my knee to my toes.Having said that i also have to get a size 8 foot,so i can get my splint in.The bigger the foot size,the wider the calf size.


----------



## Applejuice (23 February 2011)

Ooh like those Calgary ones, struggling to find calf fit on the Toggi site though, will dig.

Yeah, you'd make a fortune Vixen


----------



## Applejuice (23 February 2011)

Crikey Hunting Mad, how many boots did you have to try to find a fit? My problem is that I have size 6 feet, so to fit the foot I'd have to wear 25 pairs of socks!


----------



## imr (23 February 2011)

Like you I am what according to boot makers is a mutant with calves too wide (46cms)and legs too long (47cms)for the size of my feet (39)

English gaiter company gaiters come up big enough for 18in calves. I find they are a bit short in the leg though. You might get the biggest, widest ariat gaiters to fit if you give them a lot of tugging so they stretch. I haven't tried equitectors or ff but going that route next (though prob too short) as current pair of boots were made to measure and even that was not great - they came up too big at the top where they refused to put an elastic insert in (my legs go back in again after the widest point) and so I have the flowerpot effect in 600 quid boots which to top it all haven't lasted. They were sarm and I won't get them again. I just don't get why boot makers refuse to accept we "freaks" exist and they would make money if they catered for us !!


----------



## SpottedCat (23 February 2011)

I have apparently got disproportionatly wide calves - and being generally a size 8 clothes with size 4 feet, I have had no end of trouble getting boots which have a 39cm calf (roughly 15.5 inches) but do not assume I am fat and therefore need a similarly proportioned width below the knee - most which fitted the calf looked like wellies on me. Very unattractive! 

I bought some XW Brogini's in a sale - looked utterly ridiculous. Foot fitted, calf fitted, could have fitted a whole other leg in by the knee. So I rang them and they happened to have some XW Sarm Hippiques in stock, for a bit more money - which are tapered back in (I am only 32cm by the knee!!). Solved the problem, and I am now the proud owner of some Sarms.


----------



## dairen (23 February 2011)

Tuffa Norfolk boots are available in wide calf this is upto 18-19 calf have tried some seen nice just saving the £140 up at the miniute availble in black and brown. Go to there website


----------



## hunting mad (23 February 2011)

Applejuice said:



			Crikey Hunting Mad, how many boots did you have to try to find a fit? My problem is that I have size 6 feet, so to fit the foot I'd have to wear 25 pairs of socks! 

Click to expand...

It took me ages to find the mountain horse range,and when i did i had to order and wait months before they came......lucky enough they have been perfect for me.
In the summer im having having an operation(i have manned up after 8 years!) so wont need my splint,however i think i will really struggle with boots then as my foot size will be alot smaller,then the leg width will be as well.


----------



## Red30563 (23 February 2011)

dairen said:



			Tuffa Norfolk boots are available in wide calf this is upto 18-19 calf have tried some seen nice just saving the £140 up at the miniute availble in black and brown. Go to there website

Click to expand...

I have had a pair of Tuffa Norfolks for a couple of years and I love them! I have 17 inch calves and initially ordered the wide fit (after years of knowing boot manufacturers have different ideas to me about what is 'normal' or 'regular'!)

I was pleasantly surprised to find the wide fit were far too big so I ordered the regular and they are perfect. Great boots for everyday riding and I have worn them for low level dressage comp too.


----------



## Applejuice (23 February 2011)

Oh dear hunting mad, back to square one eh? After Red30563's post I think I'm going to take the plunge and order some Norfolk's to try, Vixen keep your fingers crossed, I shall report back


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (23 February 2011)

I've ordered a pair of the Dublin Talls as they're cheaper: if it doesn't work out, it'll only cost me a fiver or so in postage to send them back and get a full refund. I'll let you know how they work out and you can let me know what the Norfolks are like Applejuice as they'll be my next port of call I think. My fingers are crossed for both of us!


----------



## sabCZa (23 February 2011)

I have 15in calves and could just about do up Tuffa Norfolks standard calf witdth when they came, now they've relaxed a bit - but mainly: they are short enough! You would definitely be ok with wide fit ones.


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (24 February 2011)

The Norfolks are definitely my back-ups then sabCZa. Thanks! 80)


----------



## Piccy (24 February 2011)

Vixen Van Debz said:



			Yeah, I've come across the stock problem already Blood-Majik, but if they're going to be comfortable and long-lasting then they're maybe worth the 3 month wait or so. I nearly cry anytime I have to put my current boots on - they're killing my heels, as well as taking 5 mins to get my right boot on. I don't know why that calf's the bigger of the two! The Equitector's are out of my budget unforunately.

Thanks Piccy. I've come to the conclusion anyway that getting boots that really fit me will cost at least £150 anyways, so was pleasantly surprised opening that link up! I'd like to know what size calves you are too, cos it says 38cm or something on the size chart but mine are 44 and would like to know if they stretch that much? (And that's before joddies actually, so would probably need an extra 1cm or 2).

Applejuice - hijack away! I want to know more too!
		
Click to expand...

Hello

i am an 18 inch calf I have these boots in Wide I am asize six shoe, they fit really well with jods under and long socks with room to give some more the elastic is not a full give, I love these boots and will have another pair when these give up ive had my current pair approx 18 months sorry for late reply


----------



## Applejuice (24 February 2011)

Right, have ordered some Norfolks in Brown in Wide calf. I'm a bit worried that they will only be the standard width though as both the Tuffa website and TackDirect only say wide in black. I asked the guy who took my order to double and triple check that the brown were wide calf and he's said deffo yes, suppose will just have to wait and see,........

Checked other sites and standard only come in brown - damn and blast, I've phoned back and asked to swap to Black 

I've also ordered the MH High Rider ii in Black


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (24 February 2011)

Dublin Talls arrived today (that's next day delivery, having just paid basic 1st class - score!) and while I can get them done up, I'm currently slightly uncomfortable at the computer sitting with my legs bent 90 degrees  because the boots hit the back of my knee.  Boo! I wish my lower leg would grow an inch taller to make them fit, but as I'm guesing it won't, I'll have to send them back 80( My foot is amazing comfy though and they do look good, so I'd recommend them to anyone with a standard length leg and an 18 inch calf.  Shame really!


----------



## Camel (24 February 2011)

I like this thread  I'm an eighteen incher  and have some fuller fillies leather chaps in short/x-wide which are a fab fit, I also have the 'Tyne' Muckboots which have been a life saver over winter, I did manage to get a pair of the sought after fuller fillies country boots, the lining ripped on both boots after trying them on a couple of time, I took them to a cobbler (as I couldn't bare to send these elusive beautys back!) and he said they were absolutely rubbish quality!!! .... so they went 

Saving for some Ariat Grasmeres in wide

xx


----------



## Applejuice (24 February 2011)

Ahh Vixen that's just pants, at least you can do them up so there's hope  Both of mine have been despatched so fingers crossed they arrive tomorrow, obviously I'll be parading around in them the minute they arrive, one of each on for side by side comparison,.... Wish mE luck!!

Somebody else somewhere, i forget where, mentioned Dubarry Wexford's, don't quite like the look of them but stuff me they're £330 

MrsO I take it you've tried the Grasmere's on then if you're saving, was there room for manouver so to speak?


----------



## Batgirl (24 February 2011)

I am 18 inches without jods, I have shires chaps in XL and they fit, as do my Dublin River boots (though they are crap inside, stupid lining!), I have mountain horse 2xwide show boots and found some Dublin show boots that come in wide that fit too.  I think I must be really lucky!


----------



## Applejuice (24 February 2011)

Were they the first pair you tried Laura or did you search and search? You see, after I try a boot and it doesn't fit, I have a tantrum of sorts  stupid boots stupid legs etc and vow never to buy long riding boots, and then I forget and try again. One day I'll actually find a pair that fit and I'll faint with sheer joy!!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 February 2011)

Ariat Rydals fit up to 20 inch calves. Bit huge in the foot for riding, I find.


----------



## Applejuice (25 February 2011)

MH arrived this morning, tried them on twice and they won't budge, I can get them done up half way and then they get stuck on the largest part of my calf - boo hiss!!  I measured the boots and the were 16.5" at the widest part before stretching. As Piccy said the elastic is not a full give and and there's no way they'd stretch 1.5", just waiting on the Norfolks now, apparently they do have the wide fit in Brown so that's what I've been sent. Will report back later.

Must check out those Rydals. At this rate I fear a made to measure pair is on the horizon


----------



## dibbin (25 February 2011)

I find a problem with the wide MH boots. My sister has the Rimfrosts in a size 7 wide, and they're far too short on me (and I normally take a size 6)! She's only 14 so has shorter legs than I do, but her MH boots could do with another couple of inches in length for me to wear them.


----------



## Piccy (25 February 2011)

Applejuice said:



			MH arrived this morning, tried them on twice and they won't budge, I can get them done up half way and then they get stuck on the largest part of my calf - boo hiss!!  I measured the boots and the were 16.5" at the widest part before stretching. As Piccy said the elastic is not a full give and and there's no way they'd stretch 1.5", just waiting on the Norfolks now, apparently they do have the wide fit in Brown so that's what I've been sent. Will report back later.

Must check out those Rydals. At this rate I fear a made to measure pair is on the horizon 

Click to expand...

Did you get regular height or short height, what a nightmare if you were nearer me id offer to let you try mine on to check the fit, I have had many a temper tantrum when trying to get boots


----------



## ihatework (25 February 2011)

If you want short and wide show boots then your best bet would be to try brogini's they come in a 43cm calf and a 42cm height. 
http://www.brogini.com/default.cfm


----------



## mik (25 February 2011)

Great post, unashamed bump.


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (25 February 2011)

Laura - I'm jealous you've found so many that work! Thing is I'm nervous about purchasing some of those brands as on paper so many of their wide fits say they're 16inches and I'm not keen on spending the P&P to find out if they stretch to 18+. I also have boot height to worry about as legs aren't very long as it turns out! E.g. just found short, wide Mark Todd leather boots but at 38cm wide, I don't think I'll risk them.

Oh IHateWork, I wish my budget would stretch that far - the Brogini's wider fitting boots look like amazing quality, and I've not doubt that their longevity's great too. Much the same to the Rydals CinnamonToast!

Applejuice - bad news about the MH. Fingers and toes crossed for the Norfolks! I couldn't see them in brown and wide anywhere, so fingers crossed they're both correct and fit well!

That's bad news about the FFs MrsO, and another big con to put on their list from me.

Glad you like the thead Mik - I don't know how this topic doesn't come up more often given how many of us have perfectly normal, well developed calves! (I have seen older ones when I did a search, but I didn't find my answer in there).

Hang on, is there a way of possibly finding what ladies foot size is the equivalent to in men's boots? Guys never seem to complain about finding longboots that fit over their calves, which are frequently bigger than ours!


----------



## Applejuice (25 February 2011)

Piccy said:



			Did you get regular height or short height, what a nightmare if you were nearer me id offer to let you try mine on to check the fit, I have had many a temper tantrum when trying to get boots
		
Click to expand...

Oh how annoyed am I? I just wrote a lovely long reply and I timed out sodding forum!! Anyway, I was along the lines of thank you Piccy, such a nice thought, I ordered Reg/Wide and think the length would've been ok had I got the bloody things fastened,....Dibbin, glad it's not just me who's had problems with MH. IHW love those broginis but I'd trash them and then cry  so nope, out of my price range but they do look nice 

I had a call from tack direct this avo who had checked with warehouse and tuffa who said yes deffo brown wide norfolks. I am half expecting to get brown wide suffolks, which incidentally don't fit because I've tried those too. Yes I came across all the old threads about wide fit boots too, everyone votes for their boot of choice but never backs it up with calf size which is a shame, if those Norfolks fit (if it is Norfolks that arrive,...) I'll be jumping for joy and broadcasting it to the whole HHO forum

I'm astounded that the FF are so poorly made, you'd think with the time it takes to get them supplied they'd be quite spanking, oh well, cross them off my list then

Vixen, I found this http://www.i18nguy.com/l10n/shoes.html


----------



## brighthair (25 February 2011)

my calf measures 16 inches, but my Tredstep gaiters say 17 inch oddly
I have Ariat Grasmeres - perfect, and loads more adjustment in the calf
Rydal Malham zip - actually too wide for me even with thick socks on so might be worth a look


----------



## brighthair (25 February 2011)

oops should add zip malhams are also short on me, but I am 5ft10. Grasmeres are longer - measured top bit at full expansion and I think about 18-19 inches. Malham zip are at yard so can't measure! but def lot wider. Malham w/out zip are like Dublin river boots, but lot narrower, couldn't even get my leg in!


----------



## Applejuice (25 February 2011)

Ooh Brighthair, that sounds interesting,....<pootles off for a google>


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (25 February 2011)

Just had a look thanks Applejuice. Hmm... so a man's size 6 shoe would in theory be the same as my size 5.5-6s? Interesting. That might not be a bad back-up plan after all then!

Unfortunately I can't find any specific info on the size of the zipped Malham's, but like the sound of their fit - not too tall on the leg and wide around the calf! Are River style boots okay to ride in though? I've never had anything apart from traditional black longboots!


----------



## brighthair (25 February 2011)

Vixen Van Debz said:



			Just had a look thanks Applejuice. Hmm... so a man's size 6 shoe would in theory be the same as my size 5.5-6s? Interesting. That might not be a bad back-up plan after all then!

Unfortunately I can't find any specific info on the size of the zipped Malham's, but like the sound of their fit - not too tall on the leg and wide around the calf! Are River style boots okay to ride in though? I've never had anything apart from traditional black longboots!
		
Click to expand...

I find them fine - they're pretty supportive
have you looked at fuller fillies gaiters?

give me 2 mins and I shall go and rescue the zip malhams and measure height and width


----------



## brighthair (25 February 2011)

height from floor (at back) just about 16.5 inches
calf width - outside measurement - approx 19 inches

I have a 16/17 inch calf, as a rule I can't get in normal Hunter wellies (for idea of width!) and the zip Malhams I can fit my whole hand in the top when I have them on


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (25 February 2011)

Thanks so much Brighthair - that was really nice of you to do! As long as they have a bit of give at the calf (I've 18 inch calves before breeches) they sound pretty ideal. They're on the list, though I think I might try the Norfolks next.

I must admit I'm not sure about gaiters: I've never ridden in anything other than a full boot, though FFs gaiters look fairly robust unlike the chaps I see a lot of people in my yard in. I'd be interested to know what people make of riding in chaps/gaitors vs. long boots though as I can't make that comparison myself!


----------



## Jazzaria (25 February 2011)

I'm 15 down and 17 around probs 16 now as lost a bit but stilllll fattttttt tree trunks lol... I've got Mark Todd long boots and they are very good, I've got extra wide and they are roomy now I've worn them a few times. Also have Tredstep gaiters which at first I had to use pliers to do the zip up :L ahahahaha but now I can fit a fist down they fit reallllly well... Also have robinsons wide long boots for messing about with, and my dubarries are also really loose and the right height!!! Have also risked it by ordering some Ariat Bromonts in x wide but they haven't come yet so not sure on the fittings... I'd recommend the Mark Todds especially though they look expensive compared to how much they actually are but do take a bit of wearing in...  Hope this helped a bit!! Oh and tredsteps gaiters look good and last for ages I've had mine like a year and they still look great and got them off ebay for £45


----------



## dibbin (25 February 2011)

Vixen - if you want River-style boots for wide calves, these are the ONLY ones I could get to fit me, and I had to go a size up.

http://www.outofthecity.co.uk/sherwood-forest-dalton-boot-brown-wide-p-3155.html

But they are so so comfy! I've ridden in them, and had no problems.


----------



## brighthair (25 February 2011)

Vixen Van Debz said:



			Thanks so much Brighthair - that was really nice of you to do! As long as they have a bit of give at the calf (I've 18 inch calves before breeches) they sound pretty ideal. They're on the list, though I think I might try the Norfolks next.

I must admit I'm not sure about gaiters: I've never ridden in anything other than a full boot, though FFs gaiters look fairly robust unlike the chaps I see a lot of people in my yard in. I'd be interested to know what people make of riding in chaps/gaitors vs. long boots though as I can't make that comparison myself!
		
Click to expand...

I would def give them a go. I used to wear suede chaps and never noticed if I didn't wear them. Now I have leather ones and they are comfy, but supportive - I can certainly tell I amwearing them!


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (27 February 2011)

Cheers for the info on the MTs Jazzaria, and the River style boots Dibbin 80)

It's nice to hear a thumbs up for the gaitors brighthair - I like the rigidity and support of a long boots, but it sounds like leather gaitors do a very similar job. Thanks!


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (28 February 2011)

Any news on the Norfolks Applejuice? Have been hovering over the buy button for days, but been holding off waiting for my Dublin Talls refund (which will hopefully come in tomorrow or Wednesday) and to see what you make of them too! 80)


----------



## Applejuice (28 February 2011)

Norfolks arrived today and I'm disappointed to say the least, I'm in a grump anyway because I broke a finger over the weekend so I'm not in the best frame of mind for boot failure,.....couldn't get the blasted things zipped up past my ankles, they were the brown but both label and box said norfolk wide so unless they're referring to feet they're hardly wide. Out of both the MH and the Tuffa, I was actually able to get the MH zipped much higher so if you can try them in a shop it might be worth it! And actually the stretchy bit had a tad more give than the MH but was in no way a full stretch,....

I know everyone has diff shaped legs but I've measured and remeasured my calf at it's widest point like all the catalogues say and the tape measure says just shy of 18" so I'm a little pissed tbh. I think I'll be sticking to chaps and short boots for now until I desperately need long boots then I'm afraid it's MTM for me unless my legs magically shrink  I think I'll also take a look at those height adjustable gaiters someone else mentioned. Even my wellies fit me and I searched high and low for those,.....I wear the Hunter Balmoral Classics at full expansion with my jeans stuffed inside and they're snug but still fit!!! Gah, stupid boots!!!


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (28 February 2011)

Aww Applejuice that sucks!  I hope your finger doesn&#8217;t hurt too much and mends soon!  Hopefully it has some benefits e.g. getting out of some house work! Well, the Dublin Talls were great for me calf wise. If you&#8217;re taller than me, they might do well for you! (I got them for £80 from Prequestrian, who I can&#8217;t compliment highly enough for speed and quality of service). But yes, I know we&#8217;re all different, even for those of us where our measuring tapes say we might be the same! If I find anything else suitable I&#8217;ll let you know. Anyhow, it&#8217;s starting to look like spring&#8217;s here &#8211; short boots and gaitor/chap weather is almost here, so try not to be too frustrated 80)


----------



## Applejuice (28 February 2011)

Cheers Vixen, finger not too bad tbh as have super duper painkillers  Yeah, I keep swinging between "I'm a cripple, bring me wine!" and "I can do it you know, it's only a finger!" Am on limited exercise now because of it as broke it so badly I need op to fix but on the bright side in 6 weeks maybe my calves will shrink lol  Yes please do let me know what you find and I will do the same x Would buy Dublin Talls but am midget,......and besides I've gad it with boots for now!!


----------



## Batgirl (28 February 2011)

Applejuice said:



			Were they the first pair you tried Laura or did you search and search? You see, after I try a boot and it doesn't fit, I have a tantrum of sorts  stupid boots stupid legs etc and vow never to buy long riding boots, and then I forget and try again. One day I'll actually find a pair that fit and I'll faint with sheer joy!! 

Click to expand...

LMAO, I lost this post, they were a long search!  I have just been convinced I need some Ariat ones as my kindly local shop gave me some £100 jod boots for £60 and they weren't even in the sale, then showed me the matching chaps, *sigh*, she is now putting aside some wide fit show boots, I can't decide if I want them to fit so I can jump for joy and end up in the poor house or not fit so I can sigh in relief and hide the credit card!


----------



## Applejuice (28 February 2011)

LatetohorsesLaura said:



			LMAO, I lost this post, they were a long search!  I have just been convinced I need some Ariat ones as my kindly local shop gave me some £100 jod boots for £60 and they weren't even in the sale, then showed me the matching chaps, *sigh*, she is now putting aside some wide fit show boots, I can't decide if I want them to fit so I can jump for joy and end up in the poor house or not fit so I can sigh in relief and hide the credit card! 

Click to expand...

Oh dear, they saw you coming, you know that don't you?!  I know exactly what you mean though, I so want boots to fit me, get annoyed when they don't but end up being quite relieved they didn't when the credit card bill lands, it's a fine line   You can't not try them though  if you don't you'll always wonder,.......


----------



## dibbin (1 March 2011)

I'll be honest, I aspire to Ariat Grasmeres. I tried on my friend's regular ones, and they didn't quite do up at the top, so as soon as I've got £225 going spare (not likely lol, I'm a student) I'll be buying a pair of wide ones.

Mum's taking my Dublin boot to be re-zipped today  I'm looking forward to having them back.


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (1 March 2011)

The Grassmeres do look amazing Dibs. If I'd a bit more money and longer legs I'd be all over them!

I've decided though: if the Norfolks don't fit (found a yard mate with a pair in size 6 - glad she got back to me later than never!) then I'm going to get some Equitectors. They walk you through the whole thing, taking your foot shape, height and width, then your leg height, calf width, lower leg and ankle widths. Then they tell you which size (foot, width, height) and make of boot will fit you. While it would be about £70 over my original limit, I think it'd be worth it if it came to it. (Definitely can't stretch the extra 80 on top of that for made to measure service unfortunately). It just means I would't be getting my new glasses for a while, but the comfort of my cut and compressed feet and legs outweighs my vein need for prettier frames on my face! lol.

Sounds like my OH applejuice - he had a boxer's fracture on his left hand. While on one hand he was okay to drink beer and play Xbox, he wasn't able to dry the dishes! *sigh* At least it mended fairly quickly though. Hope your op's booked in soon, and is as quick and painfree as possible 80)


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (3 March 2011)

I have found a pair of boots that fit! The Norfolks are perfect 80) Please forgive the unhoovered carpet, but OH is in the middle of clearing out the spare room so there's no point atm.







The only minor gripe? They're narrow at the ankle (but equitector told me I've narrow ankles and suggested an ankle pad for their boots) so I can't wear my thermal socks with them. However, even in my thickest breeches they do up, and because I can get in and out of them easily, I can go straight back to thermal socks and yard boots once I've dismounted. I was always reticent about doing that before because it took a 5min fight to get my old boots off. All in all, happy days!

In case anyone looks at/revives this thread in future: for 18 inches calves (before breeches), 16 inch tall legs (which is short!) and 'narrow' 11inch or so ankles (look online to see where all these are taken - ankle in particular is a surprise), Tuffa Norfolks are great (and about £140)!

And to every single person who'd contributed so far: a very sincere thank you, especially to those of you willing you share your calf widths and to get the measuring tape out on your boots 80)


----------



## jroz (3 March 2011)

I know one person who uses the Fuller Fillies, and another uses Muck Boot Brit Colts. Fuller Fillies also makes half chaps to fit wide calves.


----------



## Applejuice (3 March 2011)

Vixen that's ace!!! I'm 50/50 jealous and chuffed for you all at the same time  This thread has been brill and I'm so glad you found some, i wouldn't ever have known about the Norfolks after sacking off tuffa because of my experience with the Suffolks. it's a shame they didn't fit me, maybe we could keep this thread going as a general boot review thread?  someone else might find mine,.....


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (3 March 2011)

Jroz, those Brit Colts look good - a different way of solving what seems to be a very common problem!

I'm all for that Applejuice - first thing I did when going to buy boots was to search the topic on old threads... most weren't useful because no one mentioned their calf widths. Everyone's been very honest on this thread and it's really helped me. It'd be great if it helped you and anyone else too looking for long boots (assuming you'll get your long boot mojo back after the MH and Norfolk disappointments)! lol. 80)


----------



## Applejuice (3 March 2011)

Yes Vixen i did that too but because noone ever said calf sizes, on paper everything was (and still is) too small so I was too chicken to part with my cash  Had op on finger yesterday, no riding (or exercise whatsoever) for 4 weeks as am pinned and stitched to within an inch of my life; talked to surgeon about riding on lunge but he was having none of it  so, maybe in 4 weeks I'll fit into boots. If you see a strange woman walking around with cling film on her legs as an improvised shrinking wrap, that'll be me,......


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (3 March 2011)

Glad the op went well and hope you have a quick recovery! Nice try with the lunging, just a shame it's a no no for now. Yes, let your calves shrink until your well, get a pair of boots, then let them stretch with you as as you muscle up riding again.... blessing in disguise this whole finger thing ;0) lol!

It's nice to know that some brands stretch well beyond what they say on paper. I hope people keep sharing, as the actual product makers are leaving that vital info out!


----------



## Applejuice (3 March 2011)

Ta Vixen!  Yes I'd love for people to keep posting on their boot experiences, it goes for the other end of the scale too, friend is really tall with super skinny legs and ended up going MTM because none of the boots she tried were tall enough/narrow enough


----------



## Happy Hunter (5 March 2011)

Does anyone have these 'Eventer Country Boots'
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160554157013&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Glad the Norfolks are working out Vixen!


----------

